# thoughts of a SSBBW on FAs, dating, etc.



## waldo (Sep 26, 2013)

It has been suggested recently by a few people that some FAs are woefully short on understanding of the thoughts and feelings of those fat women who are the focus of our attraction. And consequently, it has been suggested that we seek out opportunities to learn more about how fat people view FAs, daily struggles due to their size, and other other aspects of their unique life experience.

I recently happened to stumble upon a series of videos (so far about 12) made by what I consider a really remarkable young lady named Rebecca. She is a SSBBW and is VERY interested in furthering the cause of both BBWs and FAs. She has also asked in a recent video for volunteers to help her with some of her ideas on facilitating a new experience in the communication of ideas amongst the FA/BBW community. Have a look at her videos and see what she has to say (very interesting I promise ) http//www.youtube.com/user/kittyzia2/videos


Also Rebecca has a couple FA friends with their own informational video collections that you may like to check out:

Curvyshrine
https://www.youtube.com/user/curvyshrine/videos

Nightcreature
https://www.youtube.com/user/Nightcreature12/videos


Happy viewing


----------

